# what is correct engine oil for 20th?



## gz-dub (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,I just bought 20th anniversary gti and I wanted to change the oil but I'm not sure which.There is sticker on windshield saying that they used quakerstate 5w40 syn.which I cant find localy.Called dealer and they are using castrol 5w30 syn.Can somebody please tell me which oil should I use and where to get it.Thanks


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

20th Anni GTI's need a special oil blend, you must squeeze the blood from a small child and run that, mixed with the spit of a unicorn.
It's a 1.8T, all MK4s TDI/VR/2.0/1.8T use 5w40 for best results, VAG 502.00 approved of course.


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: what is correct engine oil for 20th? (gz-dub)*

Castrol Synthetic. NEVER QUAKER STATE OR PENNSOIL!!!!


----------

